# My Naruto Comic Strip



## aibakaneko (Jul 6, 2005)

hahahah.. WEll.. I Started when i was bored in art class.. so i doodle this... since is came out okay.. i want to draw more in the future.. ^^ What do you think?

I called this series

"NAruto and Sasuke-Battle to the Death"

Read From Left to Right ^^

Battle # 1



Battle # 2



-----------------
Others random weirdness





More coming soon....


----------



## bUlgArIstA (Jul 6, 2005)

ahaha. and the both battles rock


----------



## aibakaneko (Jul 6, 2005)

hahaha.. thanx.. i plan to draw more... and thinking of coloring them all in color pencil.. cuz it's quicker.. ^^


----------



## Naruto-1 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey its good and funny

i give 9/10 .. y not 10 cause ....


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 6, 2005)

nice work its funny  and it reminds me of gai and kakashi


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Jul 6, 2005)

Funny comics ^_^


----------



## aibakaneko (Jul 7, 2005)

ahhahah.. thanx yall... I already got idea for my next two.. hehehe.. can't wait to sketch'em out.. ^^


----------



## badsketching (Jul 7, 2005)

LOL. that so funny! :rofl can't wait to see more, keep it up! *hands u a bottle of sake* i'll bring more when the rest of the fight is out.


----------



## diamondninja (Jul 7, 2005)

oohh i like it alot man verry humorous


----------



## aibakaneko (Jul 8, 2005)

Orochimaru_no_Bri said:
			
		

> LOL. that so funny! :rofl can't wait to see more, keep it up! *hands u a bottle of sake* i'll bring more when the rest of the fight is out.




ahhahaha.... yay SAKE! hahahah.. sorry.. i don't drink... heheheh.. i need sugar to get high.. hahaha.. j/m.. ah.. i lost hte idea i had.. i didn't think it was funny anymore. ahahha.. *need to think of new one*


----------



## .Pho (Jul 8, 2005)

ahahahah very funny i like the last part


----------



## aibakaneko (Jul 20, 2005)

lol.. tahnx.. i was thinking of one that involve Kakashi... but don't kno how to draw it yet...


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 20, 2005)

they amuse meh.

if joo were more perverted they would be kick ass!

make more please.


----------



## Hermie (Jul 20, 2005)

I love them! reps for you.


----------



## batz (Jul 20, 2005)

Lolz, very humorous. I liked the way you drew Naruto, he looks pretty funny. 
Blushing Sasuke....*no comments*


----------



## Feathers! (Jul 20, 2005)

thats very funny, youve got some talent there me friend... yes sirr.  subtle humor, is refresshing.  nice


----------



## aibakaneko (Aug 8, 2005)

>_< Arigatou Gozaimasu! hahha.. i'm trying to finish the next strip... lol.. i was thinking of coloring it on Photoshop


----------



## ruze (Aug 8, 2005)

> More coming soon....



Cool ... ^^


----------



## shizuru (Aug 8, 2005)

nice work on the sexy no jutsu naruto


----------



## DarkSwarden (Aug 8, 2005)

Lol nice i like the 2 most


----------



## Jones (Aug 8, 2005)

great comic, but i dont understand the second battle and how naruto won that.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 8, 2005)

nyar :rofl
this is good, can't wait to see more xD

the blushing sasuke cant get off my mind


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Aug 9, 2005)

Haha! That second one made me laugh a lot! XDDD nice job!*gives two thumbs up*


----------



## kknaruto24 (Aug 10, 2005)

... ahhaha that is funny


----------



## Ah B (Aug 10, 2005)

Haha. That gave me a chuckle.

I like your drawing style. Can't wait for more!


----------



## aibakaneko (Aug 11, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> great comic, but i dont understand the second battle and how naruto won that.




hahhaha.. because Naruto's Purpose is to make him have a nose bleed.. hahaha.. even though through Naruto's View.. Sasuke Won... but.. Through the Reader's View.. HE LOST!.. HAHAHHA.. i should try the SExy no Jutsu again sometimes.. ahhahah


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 13, 2005)

rofl. that`s a funny comic strip. i love the 2nd battle


----------



## meekozy (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, you rock!


----------



## aibakaneko (Nov 26, 2005)

Well.. I kinda Paused on the battle. and decided to Do Chibi.. <-----Chibi fever came back


Here's the lastest. lol. it's weird.. so yeah. hahaha


----------



## Rinali (Nov 26, 2005)

I like them both =9


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 26, 2005)

Antonio BunTheArse said:
			
		

> great comic, but i dont understand the second battle and how naruto won that.



OK, when Naruto did the sexy no jutsu, Sasuke was a perv and fell for it and said, is that all? But he had his back turned and was wiping the blood off his nose in secret


----------



## bebong (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL. you just remind me how my old friend draws things so humorous, nearly as the same as your artwork. Keep it going!!


----------



## aibakaneko (Nov 28, 2005)

hahahahah... thanx...


----------



## Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

HEY! ing

You better let Sasuke win next time 


cute drawings tho >.>;; XD


edit: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW third one looks so cuuuuuuuuuuuuteXDDDDDD


----------



## aibakaneko (Nov 28, 2005)

HAHHAHHA.... are you threatening me? hahahha.. (sorry about those last two.. me not a Sa-chan's fan. ahhahaha )


----------



## aibakaneko (Dec 24, 2005)

YAY! New Strip! Finally! hahaha... this is another Childhood memory.. hahaha.. dealing with LEE, Naruto.. and Sasuke


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh lol!I like the paper rock scissors game strip^^


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Great stips the first 2 rocked r


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 30, 2006)

lol they look good nice work


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 1, 2006)

that was funny! the comic that has naruto and sasuke as little kids is sooo cute!


----------



## 100% Nishino (May 1, 2006)

wow nice hehe


----------



## aibakaneko (Jun 13, 2006)

heheh.. thanx guys.. ^^; that makes me happy.


----------

